# Reviews Trails West Royale Plus



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Can"t tell Ya anything about that specific model but the 2 Trails West I used too own in the past where "EXCELLENTE" , real decent resell value also . Don't know if newer ones being built by same outfit .


----------

